# Referenced standards - NFPA 1221



## aztec (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not sure how the referenced standards work and wanted to get your thoughts. IFC 2012 has been adopted. There is no reference of NFPA 1221 in IFC 2012, but NFPA 72-10 is referenced and when i open up NFPA 72-10, there are five sections that discuss NFPA 1221.

I hope that made sense. I'm wondering if i need to comply with those five sections, even though the city has only said they adopted IFC 2012. This reference standard concept is confusing me and I'll take any thoughts on that as well. Thanks.

Aztec


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

Two thoughts

1. The referenced standard only applies where mentioned in IFC

The base I code normaly rules over the nfpa standard, as in if the IFC says something different oh by the IFC

2. We normally apply the entire nfpa standard when it applies to a project

When we adopt a new I code edition we normally pull in the latest nfpa standard


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

Chapter 35 contains a comprehensive list of all standards that are referenced in the code. It is organized in a manner that makes it easy to locate specific document references.

This chapter lists the standards that are referenced in various sections of this document. The standards are listed herein by the promulgating agency of the standard, the standard identification, the date and title, and the section or sections of this document that reference the standard. The application of the referenced standards shall be as specified in Section 102.4.

It is important to understand that not every document related to building design and construction is qualified to be a "referenced standard." The International Code Council® (ICC®) has adopted a criterion that standards referenced in and intended for adoption into the International Codes® must meet in order to qualify as a referenced standard. The policy is summarized as follows:

• Code references: The scope and application of the standard must be clearly identified in the code text.

• Standard content: The standard must be written in mandatory language and appropriate for the subject covered. The standard shall not have the effect of requiring proprietary materials or prescribing a proprietary testing agency.

• Standard promulgation: The standard must be readily available, and developed and maintained in a consensus process, such as ASTM or ANSI.

It should be noted that the ICC Code Development Procedures, of which the standards policy is a part, are updated periodically. A copy of the latest version can be obtained from the ICC offices.

Once a standard is incorporated into the code through the code development process, it becomes an enforceable part of the code. When the code is adopted by a jurisdiction, the standard also is part of that jurisdiction’s adopted code. It is for this reason that the criteria were developed. Compliance with this policy provides that documents incorporated into the code are, among others, developed through the use of a consensus process, written in mandatory language and do not mandate the use of proprietary materials or agencies. The requirement for a standard to be developed through a consensus process is vital, as it means that the standard will be representative of the most current body of available knowledge on the subject as determined by a broad spectrum of interested or affected parties without dominance by any single interest group. A true consensus process has many attributes, including but not limited to:

• An open process that has formal (published) procedures that allow for the consideration of all viewpoints;

• A definitive review period that allows for the standard to be updated or revised;

• A process of notification to all interested parties; and

• An appeals process.

Many available documents related to design, installation and construction, though useful, are not "standards" and are not appropriate for reference in the code. Often, these documents are developed or written with the intention of being used for regulatory purposes and are unsuitable for use as a regulation due to extensive use of recommendations, advisory comments and nonmandatory terms. Typical examples of such documents include installation instructions, guidelines and practices.

The objective of ICC’s standards policy is to provide regulations that are clear, concise and enforceable; thus the requirement for standards to be written in mandatory language. This requirement is not intended to mean that a standard cannot contain informational or explanatory material that will aid the user of the standard in its application. When it is the desire of the standard’s promulgating agency for such material to be included, however, the information must appear in a nonmandatory location, such as an annex or appendix, and be clearly identified as not being part of the standard.

Overall, standards referenced by the code must be authoritative, relevant, up-to-date and, most important, reasonable and enforceable. Standards that comply with ICC’s standards policy fulfill these expectations.

Purpose

As a performance-oriented code, the code contains numerous references to documents that are used to regulate materials and methods of construction. The references to these documents within the code text consist of the promulgating agency’s acronym and its publication designation (e.g., ASME A18.1) and a further indication that the document being referenced is the one that is listed in Chapter 35. Chapter 35 contains all of the information that is necessary to identify the specific referenced document. Included is the following information on a document’s promulgating agency (see Figure 35):

• The promulgating agency (i.e., the agency’s title);

• The promulgating agency’s acronym; and

• The promulgating agency’s address.

For example, a reference to an ASME standard within the code indicates that the document is promulgated by the American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME), which is located in New York City. This chapter lists the standards agencies alphabetically for ease of identification.

This chapter also includes the following information on the referenced document itself (see Figure 35):

• The document’s publication designation;

• The document’s edition year;

• The document’s title;

• Any addenda or revisions to the document that are applicable; and

• Every section of the code in which the document is referenced.

For example, a reference to ASME A18.1 indicates that this document can be found in Chapter 35 under the heading ASME. The specific standards designation is A18.1. For convenience, these designations are listed in alphanumeric order. This chapter identifies that ASME A18.1 is titled Safety Standard for Platform Lifts and Stairway Chairlifts, the applicable edition (i.e., its year of publication) is 2005 and it is referenced in numerous sections of the code.

This chapter will also indicate when a document has been discontinued or replaced by its promulgating agency. When a document is replaced by a different one, a note will appear to tell the user the designation and title of the new document.

The key aspect of the manner in which standards are referenced by the code is that a specific edition of a specific standard is clearly identified. In this manner, the requirements necessary for compliance can be readily determined. The basis for code compliance is, therefore, established and available on an equal basis to the building official, contractor, designer and owner.

This chapter lists the standards that are referenced in various sections of this document. The standards are listed herein by the promulgating agency of the standard, the standard identification, the effective date and title and the section or sections of this document that reference the standard. The application of the referenced standards shall be as specified in Section 102.4.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

102.4 Referenced codes and standards. The codes and standards referenced in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference. Where differences occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply.

A referenced code, standard or portion thereof is an enforceable extension of the code as if the content of the standard were included in the body of the code. For example, Section 905.2 references NFPA 14 in its entirety for the installation of standpipe systems. In those cases when the code references only portions of a standard, the use and application of the referenced standard is limited to those portions that are specifically identified. For example, Section 412.4.6 requires that aircraft hangars must be provided with fire suppression systems as required in NFPA 409. Section 412.4.6 cannot be construed to require compliance with NFPA 409 in its entirety. It is the intent of the code to be in harmony with the referenced standards. If conflicts occur because of scope or purpose, the code text governs.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 7, 2014)

My understanding is that once IFC 2012 is adopted then NFPA 72-10 must be complied with.  You say that there are five locations where NFPA 1221 is discussed.  If NFPA 1221 is just discussed in the commentary then it is not enforceable but if in order to comply with the relevant portions of NFPA 72 standard you must comply with NFPA 1221 then yes you must comply with it and any other standard it references.

As stated above if a particular section of a standard is referred to then you need only comply with that portion of the standard unless there is some other reference to the standard that invokes either the whole standard or other portions of the standard.

The fact that a reference standard is listed in the section on reference standards does not mean that all portions of the standard are applicable.  What governs is how, in the body of the code, the standard is referenced.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

aztec said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how the referenced standards work and wanted to get your thoughts. IFC 2012 has been adopted. There is no reference of NFPA 1221 in IFC 2012, but NFPA 72-10 is referenced and when i open up NFPA 72-10, there are five sections that discuss NFPA 1221. I hope that made sense. I'm wondering if i need to comply with those five sections, even though the city has only said they adopted IFC 2012. This reference standard concept is confusing me and I'll take any thoughts on that as well. Thanks.
> 
> Aztec


sorry read your op wrong,,,,, not the first time

but almost same answer, if you have to comply with nfpa 72 by IFC reference, than I would say if 72 references a section of 1221, you would have to comply with those sections.

kind of like nfpa 13, would use nfpa 20 if a fire pump was involved.


----------



## kilitact (Sep 7, 2014)

Only the following referenced sections from NFPA 72-10 are enforceable. I don't see any path from the fire code to NFPA 221.

508.1.5, Table 901.6.1, 903.4.1, 904.3.5, 907.2, 907.2.6, 907.2.9.3, 907.2.11,907.2.13.2, 907.3, 907.3.3, 907.3.4, 907.5.2.1.2, 907.5.2.2, 907.6, 907.6.1, 907.6.2, 907.6.5, 907.7, 907.7.1, 907.7.2, 907.8, 907.8.2, 907.8.5, I101.1


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

He is saying IFC says comply with 72.

72 says comply with certain sections of 1221

Will not be near 72 for awhile so cannot see what it says


----------



## kilitact (Sep 7, 2014)

IFC references you to specific sections in NFPA 72, not the entire standard.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

Does for 13

903.3.1.1 NFPA 13 sprinkler systems. Where the provisions of this code require that a building or portion thereof be equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with this section, sprinklers shall be installed throughout in accordance with NFPA 13 except as provided in Section 903.3.1.1.1.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like for fire alarm system also for 72

907.2 Where required—new buildings and structures. An approved fire alarm system installed in accordance with the provisions of this code and NFPA 72 shall be provided in new buildings and structures in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23 and provide occupant notification in accordance with Section 907.6, unless other requirements are provided by another section of this code.


----------



## kilitact (Sep 7, 2014)

907.2 is a referenced section. Does 907.2 thru 907.2.23 mention  NFPA 1221? If yes, than you have your path. Same with 13 and other referenced standards, unless you can find one that states it shall be complied with in its entirety.

"in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23"


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2014)

aztec said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how the referenced standards work and wanted to get your thoughts. IFC 2012 has been adopted. There is no reference of NFPA 1221 in IFC 2012, but NFPA 72-10 is referenced and when i open up NFPA 72-10, there are five sections that discuss NFPA 1221. I hope that made sense. I'm wondering if i need to comply with those five sections, even though the city has only said they adopted IFC 2012. This reference standard concept is confusing me and I'll take any thoughts on that as well. Thanks.
> 
> Aztec


Not sure if this helps you any

http://www.rcc.com/resources/archive/RCC-IWCE-Facella-InBuilding-2014_03.pptx


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2014)

kilitact said:
			
		

> 907.2 is a referenced section. Does 907.2 thru 907.2.23 mention  NFPA 1221? If yes, than you have your path. Same with 13 and other referenced standards, unless you can find one that states it shall be complied with in its entirety.  "in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23"


I am taking he may be dealing with chapter. 4???ifc.

Not sure till he clarifies


----------



## Scott Wytosick (Sep 8, 2014)

I was taught when adopting the newer IFC editions, to also include "and any applicable NFPA codes and standards." That line will help you justify citing code that IFC just doesn't address. Also you might want to talk to other inspectors, where their codes cite NFPA.

I had a construction manager want me to cite NFPA (NOT IFC as he put it) code because I told him the PIV was too close to the building. I just cited the IFC code that says you have to install according to NFPA 13 (I had already shown him on my phone the NPFA 13 PIV codes).


----------



## Mark K (Sep 8, 2014)

Scott

You were taught wrong.

When you added "and any applicable NFPA codes and standards" this delegated the writing of the regulations to the building official bypassing the legislative body.  Under the non-delegation doctrine this is illegal.  In addition because it is unclear as to what exactly was required such additional standards would not be enforceable according to the void for vagueness doctrine.

If you believe another standard should be adopted then have it adopted by name and date.  The job of the Building official is to enforce the adopted regulations not to make them up as he goes along.


----------



## Scott Wytosick (Sep 11, 2014)

Mark K said:
			
		

> When you added "and any applicable NFPA codes and standards" this delegated the writing of the regulations to the building official bypassing the legislative body.  Under the non-delegation doctrine this is illegal.  In addition because it is unclear as to what exactly was required such additional standards would not be enforceable according to the void for vagueness doctrine.
> 
> If you believe another standard should be adopted then have it adopted by name and date.  The job of the Building official is to enforce the adopted regulations not to make them up as he goes along.


I don't see why it would be unclear. The IFC section about fire pumps cites NFPA 20, 25, 110, and IBC 910. Inside of those NFPAs, they will cite other possibly applicable NFPAs as well. NFPA 13 references 31 other NFPA code books. It's not picking an choosing, it's following a code or standard applicable to the situation. I believe all the NFPAs and IFC should be adopted. I'm talking about the fire code official (not building), but the same should apply to the building official. Any decision made by a code official should be justified.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2014)

aztec said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how the referenced standards work and wanted to get your thoughts. IFC 2012 has been adopted. There is no reference of NFPA 1221 in IFC 2012, but NFPA 72-10 is referenced and when i open up NFPA 72-10, there are five sections that discuss NFPA 1221. ..... I'm wondering if i need to comply with those five sections, even though the city has only said they adopted IFC 2012. This reference standard concept is confusing me and I'll take any thoughts on that as well. Thanks.
> 
> Aztec


 Shorty answer is No

NFPA 1221 is specific to a facility that RECEIVES alarms from the public. Unless you are reviewing such a facility then NFPA 1221 is not applicable

http://www.taosgov.com/publicsafety/Taos%20Appendix%20C%20%20NFPA.pdf

Read Section 1.2 Purpose and it clearly spells out when NFPA 1221 is to be used


----------

